# [Eee PC] avis/conseils

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

Actuellement je n'ai pas de laptop (juste un desktop) et je pense m'acheter bientôt le Eee PC (en version ram 2Go et HDD 4Go) d'Asus et j'aimerai bien remplacer la Xandros qui est dessus par une gentoo avec fluxbox et thunar. J'aimerai bien aussi y mettre apache, mysql et php.

Il me servira essentiellement à faire du développement web, projeter mes cours sur vidéo-projecteur et de la prise de notes.

Je voulais avoir votre avis si c'était jouable par rapport à la taille du HDD et surtout si ça valait le coup... D'après ce que j'ai vu, une fois la Xandros installée, il reste à peu près 1 Go de libre ; quid de la réactivité du système (la Xandros est fournie avec kde) ?

Pour économiser de la place, je voudrais savoir si ya moyen de me passer de l'arbre portage (genre utiliser celui de mon desktop quand j'ai besoin de mettre le système à jour).

Voilà, merci pour vos conseils éclairés   :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

tu devrais pouvoir l'installer sur une SD card, par contre niveau résolution il est moisi, faudrait vérifier la résolution disponible sur la sortie vga...

mais ça devrait tout à fait etre possible surtout en compilant à partir d'un pc plus puissant et sinon je crois qu'il y a une version d'ubuntu spéciale EEE PC qui devrait arriver.

----------

## Alexis

Héhé j'ai eu la même idée  :Wink: 

Je devrais recevoir mon eee dans quelques jours, je pourrai alors te dire ce que ça vaut.

Pour portage je pense bien entendu le mettre en nfs sur mon desktop, comme ça il sera pas sur le disque du eee, pareil pour le /var/tmp/portage; je vais probablement y mettre xfce (à voir si ça prend de la place ou pas, quite à se rabatre sur fvwm ou fluxbox ou windowmaker)

----------

## Pixys

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> tu devrais pouvoir l'installer sur une SD card, par contre niveau résolution il est moisi, faudrait vérifier la résolution disponible sur la sortie vga...

 

ben en même temps, il est pas gros l'engin... mais c'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé à la résolution de sortie vga, merci  :Wink: 

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> mais ça devrait tout à fait etre possible surtout en compilant à partir d'un pc plus puissant et sinon je crois qu'il y a une version d'ubuntu spéciale EEE PC qui devrait arriver.

 

je veux pas d'ubuntu, d'abord je connais pas et en plus j'ai pas trop le temps d'apprendre à l'utiliser.

----------

## anigel

Personnellement je suis assez étonné du succès de cet engin. Le concept est plaisant, mais l'écran... Bref, j'attends que ASUS sorte son successeur, avec un écran digne de ce nom (pleine largeur). Normalement assez rapidement  :Wink: .

----------

## Pixys

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Héhé j'ai eu la même idée 
> 
> Je devrais recevoir mon eee dans quelques jours, je pourrai alors te dire ce que ça vaut.
> 
> Pour portage je pense bien entendu le mettre en nfs sur mon desktop, comme ça il sera pas sur le disque du eee, pareil pour le /var/tmp/portage; je vais probablement y mettre xfce (à voir si ça prend de la place ou pas, quite à se rabatre sur fvwm ou fluxbox ou windowmaker)

 

ok merci et si t'as l'occasion de tester la résolution en sortie vga, je suis aussi preneur   :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Personnellement je suis assez étonné du succès de cet engin. Le concept est plaisant, mais l'écran... Bref, j'attends que ASUS sorte son successeur, avec un écran digne de ce nom (pleine largeur). Normalement assez rapidement .

 

le prix est aussi très plaisant, et puis, il ne s'agit pas d'avoir une puissance de calcul monstrueuse ou un espace de stockage énorme... juste une interface pour se connecter à tout et n'importe quoi.

Je sais qu'Acer va sortiir un équivalent, mais sans troller, je crains bcp la (faible) qualité d'Acer.

----------

## Temet

Vous êtes cinglés de claquer une Gentoo sur un eeePC?

Perso, si j'en avais un, je pencherais plutot pour une Debian... et qu'on ne me parle pas de eeebuntu!

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Vous êtes cinglés de claquer une Gentoo sur un eeePC? 

 Moi, ça va être une LFS :p

Grande souplesse, espace disque utilisé limité et finalement peu de compilation et d'e**** une fois passée l'installation  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vous êtes cinglés de claquer une Gentoo sur un eeePC?
> 
> Perso, si j'en avais un, je pencherais plutot pour une Debian... et qu'on ne me parle pas de eeebuntu!

 

Heu... bin non justement. J'utiliserai soit un build host soit un distcc bien garni si c'est la compil. qui te fait peur, mais j'ai pas envie d'avoir des paquets binaires où j'ai pas le choix de mettre ce que je veux et seulement ce que je veux.

----------

## dapsaille

Arff j'avais meme pas vu ...

 Le geek qui est en moi frétille d'impatience .. pour un modèle minimum 1024x768 .. car la faut pas déconner non plus ...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

c'est clair qu'il faut attendre l'annonce des caractéristiques de l'EEE PC avec écran de 8.9 pouces avant de se décider, la résolution de ce modelé et du futur modèle 8 pouces étant les mêmes et pas très adapté à la navigation web vu que les sites ont tendances à développer pour des résolutions plus important que celle de l'EEE PC actuel...

----------

## gbetous

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Moi, ça va être une LFS :p
> 
> Grande souplesse, espace disque utilisé limité et finalement peu de compilation et d'e**** une fois passée l'installation 

 

Tu rigoles ??? Une LFS ca veut dire recompiler à chaque mise à jour !!!

Non, je pense que pour l'eeePC (moi aussi j'ne reve la nuit   :Rolling Eyes:  ), il faut une distrib binaire. Ou alors jouer du reseau local et coupler arbre portage via NFS avec distCC pour recompiler via les brutes de bureau.

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> vu que les sites ont tendances à développer pour des résolutions plus important que celle de l'EEE PC actuel...

 

Oui et non... la mode étant au blog hyper étroit qui descend sur des kilomètres... les petites résolutions peuvent encore survivre. Mais c'est vrai que 800x480 ça reste faible...

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Tu rigoles ??? Une LFS ca veut dire recompiler à chaque mise à jour !!! 

 Ben oui, mais si on veut pas forcément des super nouveautés, ben à part pour les mises à jour de sécurité ...

Et puis je n'utiliserais même pas de serveur graphique, rien qu'un shell et Emacs alors bon, niveai mise à jour ça sera bien limité  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

En même temps je suis pas certain que l'objectif principal de l'eee pc soit la navigation web... et puis en plus ya déjà des astuces pour butiner "un peu mieux" : http://www.eee-pc.fr/2007/12/16/optimiser-firefox-eeepc/

Mais j'aimerai bien voir comment vont réagir les concurrents...

l'ennui c'est que la frontière entre ultra-portable et portable est assez ténue.

Alexis, je pense qu'on est plusieurs à attendre tes retours   :Wink: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso, si j'en avais un, je pencherais plutot pour une Debian

  la Xandros c'est pas basée sur Debian ?

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Ou alors jouer du reseau local et coupler arbre portage via NFS avec distCC pour recompiler via les brutes de bureau.

 

c'est tout à fait ça ^_^

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net, la résolution de sortie sur le vga monte au moins à 1600x1200.Last edited by Pixys on Sun Jan 20, 2008 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tu rigoles ??? Une LFS ca veut dire recompiler à chaque mise à jour !!!  Ben oui, mais si on veut pas forcément des super nouveautés, ben à part pour les mises à jour de sécurité ...
> 
> Et puis je n'utiliserais même pas de serveur graphique, rien qu'un shell et Emacs alors bon, niveai mise à jour ça sera bien limité 

 

<troll>Je suis pas sur que cette machine ai une config assez puissante pour faire tourner un OS comme emacs  :Laughing: </troll>

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> <troll>Je suis pas sur que cette machine ai une config assez puissante pour faire tourner un OS comme emacs </troll>

 

ah bravo, c'est malin, ya plus qu'à sortir l'aspirateur pour aspirer les poils du troll que t'as semé...

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> <troll>Je suis pas sur que cette machine ai une config assez puissante pour faire tourner un OS comme emacs </troll>

 

Ohhhh la belle bleue !

 :Laughing: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour ce post car franchement je ne connaissais pas cet "eeepc" et ça me donne très envie   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est tout petit, un EEE, j'en ai croisé, et franchement, ça m'a coupé l'envie de vouloir avoir un si gros PDA.

Je pencherais plutôt alors pour un PDA (genre le Nokia) ou un vrai laptop à 500€ (voire un Mac en MacOS)

----------

## montesq

Très heureux pocesseur du eee depuis 1 jour je me permets de répondre sur quelques points:

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> En même temps je suis pas certain que l'objectif principal de l'eee pc soit la navigation web... 
> 
> 

 

En tout cas pour moi c'est ma principale utilité et à en croire l'offre SFR proposée c'est plutôt sur ça qu'ils communiquent! C'est vrai que la navigation en plein écran est indispensable. En fait j'avais un peu peur au début à cause de la résolution et finalement les sites s'adaptent globalement assez bien au niveau de la largeur . Et au niveau de la lisibilité aucun problème, j'ai vraiment été surpris!! Par contre, c'est même pas la peine d'ouvrir 2 fenêtres à la fois, heureusement il y a le multi-desktop! Et pour coder ça doit pas être le pied...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ennui c'est que la frontière entre ultra-portable et portable est assez ténue.
> 
> 

 

Pour moi il y a d'une part les transportables (>14pouces) et les portables. Après la différence entre les portables et l'eee, c'est surtout le prix...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est pas basée sur Debian ?
> 
> 

 

Xandros est effectivement basé sur Debian. D'ailleurs je trouve la version par défaut assez bien foutue. Bien sûr c'est le niveau 0 de la customisation... Après il est possible d'évoluer simplement vers la version "full desktop" qui utilise KDE (alors qu'en version "simple" c'est icewm qui est utilisé) . 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net, la résolution de sortie sur le vga monte au moins à 1600x1200.
> 
> 

 

Vrai et faux. Je viens de voir chez moi avec les drivers d'origine je monte jusqu'à 1024x768. Mais je crois avoir survolé un article parlant de dév ayant programmé des drivers pour XP pour améliorer la résolution? C'est peut-être de ça dont tu parles?

Conclusion:

Pour moi l'eee est vraiment excellent et répond bien à mes besoins : surf/mail/bureautique/peu de stockage. Jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais pas de portable : pas vraiment d'utilité et trop cher pour une qualité moindre qu'un desktop. C'est vraiment le prix qui m'a encouragé (et mon côté geek aussi, j'avoue   :Twisted Evil:  ). J'avais un peu peur de la taille de l'écran et finalement ça passe bien même si la version  8"9 qui ne devrait pas augmenter la taille d'eee devrait être sûrement encore plus confortable.

EDIT: j'oubliais un conseil important : "gros doigts s'abstenir"... vu la taille des touches...

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ou un vrai laptop à 500€ (voire un Mac en MacOS)

 

"Vrai laptop" et 4 mots plus loin MacOS : pitié, restons sérieux   :Twisted Evil:  !

Sinon, même en 8"9 je reste sceptique... j'attends plutôt une déclinaison avec un vrai écran, utilisable sans microscope ni jumelles (11 ou 12", quitte à ce que le produit prenne quelques grammes). Un 12" en 1280x800 (ou au pire 1024x768) ça serait vraiment l'idéal.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pencherais plutôt alors pour un PDA (genre le Nokia)

 

Ouuuuh celui là évites le! 

Avis d'un mec qui dev pour ce bouzin (chuis payé pour, c'est pas pour le plaisir)...  :Laughing: 

+1 anigel

----------

## Pixys

 *montesq wrote:*   

> Très heureux pocesseur du eee depuis 1 jour je me permets de répondre sur quelques points:
> 
>  *Pixys wrote:*   En même temps je suis pas certain que l'objectif principal de l'eee pc soit la navigation web... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ça c'est la classe, merci pour les renseignements   :Smile: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sinon, même en 8"9 je reste sceptique... j'attends plutôt une déclinaison avec un vrai écran, utilisable sans microscope ni jumelles (11 ou 12", quitte à ce que le produit prenne quelques grammes). Un 12" en 1280x800 (ou au pire 1024x768) ça serait vraiment l'idéal.

 

T'es si vieux que ça, t'as des problèmes de cataractes ?   :Razz: 

L'ennui c'est qu'en plus de prendre quelques grammes, il va prendre aussi quelques euros (dizaines ??)

----------

## kwenspc

Pfff tout ça ça vaut pas le Mee Pc  --> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b9du5U6Nk4U

----------

## anigel

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> T'es si vieux que ça, t'as des problèmes de cataractes ?   

 

Justement non, et je n'y tiens pas ! CQFD : trop petit, c'est mauvais pour la vue  :Wink: .

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> L'ennui c'est qu'en plus de prendre quelques grammes, il va prendre aussi quelques euros (dizaines ??)

 

Bah, j'y suis prêt... Je me tâte même pour faire mieux que ça : acheter un portable de même génération, et changer le disque pour une carte CF / PCMCIA  :Wink: . Tout dépend du prix auquel je trouve le portable en fait  :Wink: .

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> Je pencherais plutôt alors pour un PDA (genre le Nokia) 
> 
> Ouuuuh celui là évites le! 
> ...

 

Clair que mon portable pro étant un Nokia, jamais de la vie j'en prendrai un en portable perso. Symbian est une pure horreur.

Sinon, +1 aussi sur la vaste blague de Mac  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

[OFF]

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  Symbian est une pure horreur.
> 
> 

 

Alors évites aussi sharp, samsung, sony, motorola...  :Laughing: 

Symbian c'est un produit comme windows en son temps: c'est de la merde, c'est mou, les choix technique dessous sont ridicules, c'est super nul à chi* de dev dessous... mais ça se vend   :Shocked: 

C'est bien simple: qui dit projet Symbian dit "projet qui aura 6 mois - au moins - de retard à l'arrivée.

Faudrait que je scanne une image du taf (faite par un collègue mais je suis pas sûr) pour vous donner une idée de "l'état d'esprit du dev symbian".

En fait je plains plus les devs symbian que les utilisateurs symbian...

[/OFF]

----------

## Pixys

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pixys wrote:*   L'ennui c'est qu'en plus de prendre quelques grammes, il va prendre aussi quelques euros (dizaines ??) 
> 
> Bah, j'y suis prêt... Je me tâte même pour faire mieux que ça : acheter un portable de même génération, et changer le disque pour une carte CF / PCMCIA . Tout dépend du prix auquel je trouve le portable en fait .

 

j'ai fait le même raisonnement que toi, mais ce qui est vraiment intéressant c'est la taille de l' Eee. Il y a eu une rumeur comme quoi Asus sortirai un modèle 10' mais elle a été réfutée. Dommage.

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pfff tout ça ça vaut pas le Mee Pc  --> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b9du5U6Nk4U

 

ahaha le tshirt XKCD du gars, il est bon ce truc avec sudo !

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bon alors qu'est que ça donne un EEE PC et une gentoo ?

personne s'est procuré d'eee pc ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> bon alors qu'est que ça donne un EEE PC et une gentoo ?
> 
> personne s'est procuré d'eee pc ?

 

Si, mais personne n'a encore fini le emerge -auvDNt world ...  :Smile: 

Ok je sors... Et vivemement de voir la trogne de la version 8,9".

----------

## Temet

J'ai touché un à Solution Linux, ça m'a coupé l'idée d'en avoir un.

Le problème est surtout l'écran. Avec un écran plus grand ça devient intéressant.

----------

## VikingB

Un petit article sur la bébête dans Linux Magazine ( téléchargeable en pdf)

http://www.linux-magazine.com/issues/2008/88/small_companion

----------

## xaviermiller

et deux vidéos http://www.youtube.com/user/linuxjournalonline :

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9du5U6Nk4U

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGmZZibb33E

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.blogeee.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=957

http://www.geeentoo.com/

----------

## Pixys

merci pour tous ces liens, je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas... mais je suis persuadé qu'une gentoo (en cross-compiling) est tout à fait jouable.

Et puis contrairement à ce que pense certains, c'est pas parce qu'on compile OOo qu'on est fou et non ça ne met pas "des dizaines d'heure " juste 3h54 (sur un desktop, mais comme l'option cross-compiling semble partagée par beaucoup...) pour moi avec en prime le logo !

----------

## anigel

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Et puis contrairement à ce que pense certains, c'est pas parce qu'on compile OOo qu'on est fou et non ça ne met pas "des dizaines d'heure " juste 3h54 (sur un desktop, mais comme l'option cross-compiling semble partagée par beaucoup...) pour moi avec en prime le logo !

 

Tout ça pour avoir un logo, et aucun gain de perfs à l'utilisation (faut pas exagérer, même une feuille de calcul complexe, c'est loin d'être aussi demandeur en ressources qu'un cryptage SSL). 4H de compilation, en admettant que tu dispose d'un PC relativement récent, ça te fait du 200W consommé à l'heure. Donc 800W sur la facture, donc presque 3 KW au niveau de la centrale. Bref, autant je suis favorable à la compilation afin d'avoir sur son PC uniquement le nécessaire, autant compiler un outil de ce type, qu'on ne peut quasiment pas optimiser, je suis dubitatif. Et ce n'est pas un simple logo qui me fera changer d'avis  :Wink: .

----------

## Pixys

effectivement, l'argument énergétique est un bon argument. Je n'ai jamais essayé OOo-bin qu'en est-il du temps d'ouverture ? Par exemple, The gimp est beaucoup plus long à ouvrir sous XP que sous Gentoo (même si  ce n'est pas très significatif)

----------

## CryoGen

OOo-bin se lance aussi rapidement que la version à compiler voir même plus vite dans mon cas  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Sous XP, Gtk doit être chargé aussi. IL y a des chances que sous Linux, GTK soit déjà chargé, d'où l'ouverture plus rapide de gimp!

Sinon, l'ouverture de OOo est effectivement plus rapide en compilé qu'en précompilé, mais bon spa énorme...

----------

## nonas

Et puis bon, c'est comme le temps de boot quand on redémarre que 1 fois par mois.

On lance pas OOo toutes les 30 secondes pour jeter un œil à un truc.

Je viens de tester, le -bin met environ 9s à se lancer ici, et 4s ensuite (merci le cache) bref c'est pas la mort quand on est parti pour travailler 2h dessus.

----------

## polytan

En mettant une gentoo sur le Eee PC, on arriverait à faire fonctionner toutes les fonctions aussi bien ?

----------

## kopp

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Et puis bon, c'est comme le temps de boot quand on redémarre que 1 fois par mois.
> 
> On lance pas OOo toutes les 30 secondes pour jeter un œil à un truc.
> 
> Je viens de tester, le -bin met environ 9s à se lancer ici, et 4s ensuite (merci le cache) bref c'est pas la mort quand on est parti pour travailler 2h dessus.

 

Y a des gens qui boot plus souvent que ça tu sais...

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   Et puis bon, c'est comme le temps de boot quand on redémarre que 1 fois par mois.
> 
> On lance pas OOo toutes les 30 secondes pour jeter un œil à un truc.
> 
> Je viens de tester, le -bin met environ 9s à se lancer ici, et 4s ensuite (merci le cache) bref c'est pas la mort quand on est parti pour travailler 2h dessus. 
> ...

 

Écologiquement c'est mal de rebooter  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Écologiquement c'est mal de rebooter 

 Ça consomme tant que ça un démarrage ? o_O

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *nonas wrote:*   Et puis bon, c'est comme le temps de boot quand on redémarre que 1 fois par mois.
> 
> On lance pas OOo toutes les 30 secondes pour jeter un œil à un truc.
> 
> Je viens de tester, le -bin met environ 9s à se lancer ici, et 4s ensuite (merci le cache) bref c'est pas la mort quand on est parti pour travailler 2h dessus. 
> ...

 

C'est encore pire de laisser tourner l'ordi longtemps pour rien  :Laughing: 

----------

## nonas

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y a des gens qui boot plus souvent que ça tu sais...

 Oui, je démarre mon pc tous les matins après l'avoir laisser dormir. Je mets un pied hors du lit, je tends le bras, j'allume la bête et son écran, je vais ouvrir les volets, je rentre mon login/pass, je tape startx et hop "I'm good to go"  :Wink: 

Tout ça pour dire que ces questions rejoignent souvent des considérations "ricesques" à mon avis.

Alors oui c'est bien de profiter un max de la puissance de sa machine, de peaufiner les réglages et tout (d'être un gentooïste quoi  :Wink:  ) mais perdre 5h à compiler OOo pour un logo violet bon je vois pas l'intérêt.

Mais chacun est libre de faire comme il l'entend, c'est juste que certaines positions sont moins faciles à défendre rationnellement que d'autres. (ah oui je suis passé à firefox-bin aussi, combien de temps avant que je devienne debianeux /o\ ?)

(On devrait pas parler de ça dans Chroniques de geek plutôt que de pourrir ce fil ?)

----------

## CryoGen

autant je suis content d'être passé à OOo-bin , autant je suis content d'etre passer à firefox source \o/ (j'avais le bin dans l'ancien temps pour les compatibilités diverses du à mon arch amd64)

----------

## geekounet

As it turns out, OpenOffice use of an internal copy of libicu requires us all to rebuild it, as libicu was found vulnerable. I think this is a good case in point for not using internal libraries.

En voilà une bonne raison de compiler OOo  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Etant donné le caractère peu risqué de ce problème (OOo n'est pas un logiciel très exposé), je dirais plutôt que c'est une bonne raison d'attendre quelques jours une update du binaire  :Wink: .

OK, là je cherche la petite bête, mais sincèrement, la question écologique vis-à-vis de Gentoo me turlupine. Faudrait que j'écrive un peu à ce sujet tiens  :Wink: .

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> As it turns out, OpenOffice use of an internal copy of libicu requires us all to rebuild it, as libicu was found vulnerable. I think this is a good case in point for not using internal libraries.
> 
> En voilà une bonne raison de compiler OOo 

 

merci, merci, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil !!

pour ce qui est de firefox-bin, il est plus lent que la version compilée (j'ai pas essayé avec prelink)

enfin, on dérive un peu du sujet initial... à mon avis, la moralité de cette digrétion c'est que tout compiler sur l'eePC ne semble pas des plus malin d'où le cross-compiling parce qu'honnêtement, il faut bien les occuper nos PC, non ? sutout les PC de ceux qui les laissent tourner toute la nuit   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, là je cherche la petite bête, mais sincèrement, la question écologique vis-à-vis de Gentoo me turlupine. Faudrait que j'écrive un peu à ce sujet tiens .

 

Déjà, commence par considérer de bons chiffres   :Wink: 

200W c'est énorme. Mon core2duo ne consomme que 75W en train de compiler (-j4), et 60W au repos. (appareil de mesure à la clé).

Cela dit, le laisser tourner 3h à fond alors qu'il pourrait etre au repos (ou mieux, en veille, ou encore mieux éteint), c'est sûr, c'est pas génial !

Au passage, un boot consomme à peine plus (il est à 80W) que quand il compile (il doit y avoir le CPU quasi à fond, et en plus les disques qui tourent, le CD pas encore éteint etc...), donc de là à dire que c'est "pire"... Ne serait-ce que qques minutes de veille (2,5W chez moi), ça "rentabilise" les 5W supplémentaires pendant 30s que coûte le boot.

----------

## anigel

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Déjà, commence par considérer de bons chiffres   

 

En effet, tu as raison d'insister là-dessus, il faut être précis quand on avance de telles choses  :Wink: .

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 200W c'est énorme. Mon core2duo ne consomme que 75W en train de compiler (-j4), et 60W au repos. (appareil de mesure à la clé).

 

200W c'est la base pour un PC moderne peu consommateur (type X2 ou C2D avec une alim de qualité). Il est plus que probable que les gens équipés en P4 sont plus proches des 300W. C'est assez simple à calculer d'ailleurs, si tu veux te faire une idée de ta consommation globale. Ensuite, une fois que tu sais combien ton PC consomme en "pleine charge", il ne reste plus qu'à diviser par 0.3 (rendement global d'une centrale nucléaire), et tu as une idée du coût de ta compilation d'OOo. Les seules machines pour lesquelles ce calcul n'est pas valable sont les portables, hyper-optimisés, mais aussi plus lents (donc la compil dure plus longtemps ^^).

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Les seules machines pour lesquelles ce calcul n'est pas valable sont les portables, hyper-optimisés, mais aussi plus lents (donc la compil dure plus longtemps ^^).

 

Ha bah ça va alors, je n'ai que de ça, donc je garde le cœur léger  :Very Happy: 

Pour la lenteur de compilation heuuuu, ça dépend du matos qu'on a dessus  :Razz: 

```
     Sun Feb  3 01:07:11 2008 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1

       merge time: 2 hours, 12 minutes and 9 seconds.
```

----------

## nemo13

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  la question écologique vis-à-vis de Gentoo me turlupine. 

 

Bonsoir Anigel,

Ne le prend pas pour une agression , mais là je crois que tu pousses un peu .

je   :Arrow: 

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Les seules machines pour lesquelles ce calcul n'est pas valable sont les portables, hyper-optimisés, mais aussi plus lents (donc la compil dure plus longtemps ^^). 
> 
> Ha bah ça va alors, je n'ai que de ça, donc je garde le cœur léger 
> 
> Pour la lenteur de compilation heuuuu, ça dépend du matos qu'on a dessus 
> ...

 

oh la vache t'as quoi comme matos ?

----------

## Oupsman

Faut que je regarde sur ma bécane, mais je crois que pour compiler OO, je descend en dessous de 2h : C2D E4400, 4Go de RAM, disque seagate Sata 200 Go

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *anigel wrote:*   Les seules machines pour lesquelles ce calcul n'est pas valable sont les portables, hyper-optimisés, mais aussi plus lents (donc la compil dure plus longtemps ^^). 
> 
> Ha bah ça va alors, je n'ai que de ça, donc je garde le cœur léger 
> 
> Pour la lenteur de compilation heuuuu, ça dépend du matos qu'on a dessus 
> ...

 

Rien de bien extraordinaire en fait  :Smile: 

Un C2D T7300 @ 2Ghz, 2GiB de DDR2, un bon hdd SATA à 7200RPM, pis voilà en gros pour ce qu'ya d'intéressant  :Razz: 

Sinon, ce qui doit jouer, c'est que mon /var/tmp est formaté en XFS avec un blocksize de 1KiB, donc les passages de décompression/suppression des sources sont moins longs  :Smile:  (bref ça on en a parlé dans d'autres threads avant ^^)

Tiens sinon pour en revenir un peu au sujet du thread, je viens de me commander l'ultra-portable de Dell, l'XPS 1330, avec une config assez poussée par rapport au modèle de base (C2D T7500, 4GiB de ram, le hdd à 7200RPM avec FFS, ... pour contre la CG j'ai laissé l'Intel, je tiens à mon autonomie  :Razz: ), on va bien voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre  :Very Happy:  Enfin sinon, j'espère quand même pouvoir obtenir une bonne autonomie avec surtout, vu que je le destine à pouvoir bouger avec. Vu qu'il est full Intel Centrino, avec une batterie 6 cellules (la 9 cellule le rend moins esthétique et moins pratique, parce qu'elle dépasse de 3cm à l'arrière, donc j'ai pas pris), je pense que ça devrait se faire, en optimisant la chose  :Smile: .

Bref, je préfère ça à l'Eee PC, parce que l'écran est plus grand, le confort est meilleur du coup, et que la bête en a dans le ventre, la Gentoo passera nickel dessus  :Wink: 

Bon après c'est sûr que le prix est pas le même aussi... là je le paie près de 1200€ (et encore, là j'ai eu la chance de bénéficier de 3-4 offres spéciales cumulées, parce que sinon il vaut au moins 200-300€ de plus).

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

l'eee pc s'est un peu un gachi au niveau de l'écran qui occupe à peine les 3/4 de la surface du pc, les hauts parleurs prennent trop de place, bref faut attendre les modèles suivants...

sinon c'est pratique pour faire du ssh, et autre client léger style citrix...

par contre pour le peu de temps passé dessus, la distribution xandros ma pas plus du tout, pis ça ram avec les 512mo de base, tu clics sur arrêter ou autre et le pc est comment gelé pendants 5 sec où tu te demande ce qui se passe...

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 200W c'est la base pour un PC moderne peu consommateur

 

Je te dis que j'ai mesuré, sur la prise de courant (donc rendement de l'alim compris) 65W au repos, et 75W en compilation. C'est une mesure. Les ordis plus vieux (tous les autre que j'ai chez moi en fait, depuis un P90 jusqu'à un XP1800+) consomment de l'ordre de 100W, et je suis arrivé à 150W avec mon bi-PIII-S 1.2GHz.

Au passage (ca explique peut-etre nos différences), je parle sans carte 3D du tout.

EDIT : j'ai acheté il y a peu un carte mini ITX avec un C3@1.2GHz. Sa conso est de 30W au repos, 35 en fonctionnement (512Mo de RAM, un disque dur, et c'est tout)

EDIT2 : et à étudier l'impact écologique d'une Gentoo, faudra différencier une Gentoo en stable et une Gentoo en ~x86 ! En effet, sur la 2e on est appelé à compiler bcp plus souvent !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>      Sun Feb  3 01:07:11 2008 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1
> 
> ...

 

Pfiou !!! Ca fait une grosse différence avec moi ! Mon E6300 me met plus de 4h (avec 1Go de RAM)!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ca peut etre le coup du /var/tmp qui fait autant de différence ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca peut etre le coup du /var/tmp qui fait autant de différence ?

 

À mon avis c'est surtout le disque qui fait la différence. (mais la ram est importante oui, 1Go maintenant c'est le minimum)

Depuis que je suis passé en RAID0+LVM2 pour le système (+ certain tweak fs selon les partoches) j'ai doublé voir plus (comme les sources noyau par exemple) les emerges.

On s'en rend pas compte tant qu'on a pas essayé, mais si il faut parier sur une upgrade matériel: les disques, sans hésitations.

----------

## yoyo

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*    *nonas wrote:*   Et puis bon, c'est comme le temps de boot quand on redémarre que 1 fois par mois.
> 
> On lance pas OOo toutes les 30 secondes pour jeter un œil à un truc.
> 
> Je viens de tester, le -bin met environ 9s à se lancer ici, et 4s ensuite (merci le cache) bref c'est pas la mort quand on est parti pour travailler 2h dessus. 
> ...

 À croire que les gens de "Geekscottes" lisent ce forum : Éco ou logique.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   
> 
> Ca peut etre le coup du /var/tmp qui fait autant de différence ? 
> 
> À mon avis c'est surtout le disque qui fait la différence. (mais la ram est importante oui, 1Go maintenant c'est le minimum)
> ...

 

oui enfin quand même: je tourne sur un E6320 avec 2 Go de ram et il va quasiment 50% plus vite que moi, et mon HDD est un seagate barracuda (sata 2) 7200 rpm.

donc soit c'est un sorcier, soit il a un truc...

je serai curieux de voir les temps sur un scsi ou sur un western digital raptor (10000 rpm, sata 1)

EDIT: ou alors c'est le fs: je suis sur reiser4...

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, ce qui doit jouer, c'est que mon /var/tmp est formaté en XFS avec un blocksize de 1KiB, donc les passages de décompression/suppression des sources sont moins longs  (bref ça on en a parlé dans d'autres threads avant ^^)
> 
> 

 

alors, je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça. Depuis que j'ai suivi tes conseils pour le xfs, toutes les compiles sont plus longues qu'avec l'ext3, et l'effacement des sources de OOo est affreusement lent !

gbetous : tu es certain de ta mesure ? ça fait peu pour un pc de bureau quand même.

----------

## anigel

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Je te dis que j'ai mesuré, sur la prise de courant (donc rendement de l'alim compris) 65W au repos, et 75W en compilation. C'est une mesure. Les ordis plus vieux (tous les autre que j'ai chez moi en fait, depuis un P90 jusqu'à un XP1800+) consomment de l'ordre de 100W, et je suis arrivé à 150W avec mon bi-PIII-S 1.2GHz.

 

Tu es sûr de ton multimètre ? Car avec ces données tu as donc un PC de bureau qui consomme moins qu'un portable, sensé recharger la batterie tout en fournissant assez d'énergie au reste de la config... Et pour l'Athlon XP 1800+, là aussi c'est bluffant : environ 100W pour une machine dont le CPU seul est donné pour un TDP de 66W, ça ne laisse pas bézef pour le reste de la config, même sans carte graphique (un exemple de config semblable ici)! Je ne veux surtout pas entamer une polémique, ce n'est pas l'objet du débat, mais je crois que tes chiffres sont un peu sous-évalués.

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> EDIT : j'ai acheté il y a peu un carte mini ITX avec un C3@1.2GHz. Sa conso est de 30W au repos, 35 en fonctionnement (512Mo de RAM, un disque dur, et c'est tout)

 

Un C3 à 1,2 Ghz est donné pour un TDP de 15W. Avec une situation idéale d'une alim à 100% ça ne laisse que 15W pour faire marcher ton ordi : c'est tout simplement impossible (le TDP n'inclue que la puissance dégagée sous forme de chaleur, et pas la puissance absorbée pour fonctionner).

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> EDIT2 : et à étudier l'impact écologique d'une Gentoo, faudra différencier une Gentoo en stable et une Gentoo en ~x86 ! En effet, sur la 2e on est appelé à compiler bcp plus souvent !!!  

 

Certes, mais ce n'était pas du tout ce dont je parlais. J'illustrais simplement le fait que compiler un soft comme OOo pour changer la couleur du logo et ne rien gagner, c'était inutile, et anti-écologique, rien de plus.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, ce qui doit jouer, c'est que mon /var/tmp est formaté en XFS avec un blocksize de 1KiB, donc les passages de décompression/suppression des sources sont moins longs  (bref ça on en a parlé dans d'autres threads avant ^^)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pfff, nan mais tu t'es forcément planté quelque part, et t'oses pas l'avouer  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   Je te dis que j'ai mesuré, sur la prise de courant (donc rendement de l'alim compris) 65W au repos, et 75W en compilation. C'est une mesure. Les ordis plus vieux (tous les autre que j'ai chez moi en fait, depuis un P90 jusqu'à un XP1800+) consomment de l'ordre de 100W, et je suis arrivé à 150W avec mon bi-PIII-S 1.2GHz. Tu es sûr de ton multimètre ?

 Quand on ne sais pas planter un clou, il est toujours facile d'accuser le marteau ...  :Mr. Green: 

Blague à part, il n'y aurait pas une petite méprise d'unité ici ? Genre une puissance crête vs une puissance rms (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tension_efficace) ? Ça donnerai un facteur d'amplification de 1.414 (dans un sens) pouvant justifier les différence non ?

Enjoy !

----------

## gbetous

L'appareil que j'utilise est un "compteur de consommation". Ca se fiche entre la prise et l'appareil, ça donne la conso instantanée, le conso totale etc... Evidemment, la fiabilité de la mesure, j'en sais trop rien ! J'ai jamais tombé du matos pour mesurer à quel point il est fiable.

J'avoue que jusqu'à présent, je ne l'avais pas trop mis en doute... Je viens d'y brancher ma lampe de chevet qui a une ampoule de 40W, il me donne 37,6W. Etait-il censé donner pilepoil 40W ? Je ne sais pas... En tous cas, dans ce cas, l'éventuelle erreur serait de 10%

Au passage, dans mes mesures de conso d'ordi, je ne parle évidemment pas de l'écran, je ne mesure que l'unité centrale (pour comparer aux portables, faut faire attention à ça !!!).

----------

## nonas

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> donc soit c'est un sorcier, soit il a un truc...
> 
> je serai curieux de voir les temps sur un scsi ou sur un western digital raptor (10000 rpm, sata 1)

 Même avec un raptor ça peut dépendre de plein de chose (mes raptors veulent pas me sortir plus que 45Mo/s  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## anigel

@yoyo et gbetous : je suis loin d'être un expert en électricité, par contre je me suis beaucoup intéressé à l'aspect coût écologique des parcs informatiques (à plus de 300 machines sous ma responsabilité, c'était bien un minimum xD). Et les mesures que j'ai vu (faites avec des multimètres très précis) étaient très très rarement aussi petites. D'où le fait que je pensais à un problème de fiabilité de ton appareil de mesure. Yoyo a l'air de mieux s'y connaitre, il pourra peut-être nous éclairer  :Wink: . Je me demandais : est-ce que la fiabilité de ce type d'appareil peut varier en fonction de la mesure (un peu sur le principe de l'ohmmètre dont la lecteur est plus précise en se rapprochant de la valeur mesurée - je sais pas si je suis clair :p - ou encore sur le principe des manos dont l'étalonnement n'est pas forcément homogène selon les pressions mesurée) ?

Dans tous les cas, ces mesures me semblent vraiment très basses, en tous cas sans rapport avec ce que j'ai vu mesurer jusque-là, d'où mon étonnement   :Shocked:  .

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Pour mesurer votre consomation electrique ,vous avez tous un super matos , gratuit , étalonné et qui est changé régulièrement.

Cet appareil miraculeux s'appelle votre compteur EDF

les "vieux" modèles electromécaniques sont simples à utiliser :

(Comme il pleut je ne vais pas sortir pour voir les vraies valeurs )

Il y a une roue qui tourne .

un tour de roue correspond à 40W/h ( c'est un exemple )

si quand tu branches ton appareil pendant 1h  ta roue a fait 10 tours , tu as consommé 400 watts/heure   :Wink: 

( on supposera que ton appareil est assimilable à une résistance pure car les compteurs EDF ne mesurent et ne font payer que la puissance active consommée ( du moins pour les particuliers )

Pour les mesures avec un multimètre ,ben il en faut deux

un en parallèle pour mesurer la tension

un en série pour mesurer le courant

en clair il te faut un wattmètre.

Sinon c'est une histoire de chance!

A+

----------

## kopp

Petite précision : on parle de W.h, des watts-heure, pas des watts par heure, ce qui n'est pareil  :Wink: . Pour la mesure au compteur EDF, on s'amuse rarement à coupé tous les appareils de la maison pour mesurer le pc.

Ensuite, assimiler le PC a une résistance pure... j'ai un doute quand même  :Smile:  Y a des bobines, des redresseurs etc, m'est avis que le courant et la tension ne sont pas totalement en phase.

De ce que je me souviens des cours d'electrotech, c'est que mesurer la puissance sur un système alternatif, c'est relou :p

----------

## nemo13

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> en clair il te faut un wattmètre.
> 
> Sinon c'est une histoire de chance!A+

 

----------

## kopp

Ton wattmetre il mesure que la puissance active il me semble, non ? pas la réactive...

Normalement tu as une limite de consommation de puissance réactive par rapport à la puissance active dans ton contrat, une histoire de cosinus phi

(comment ça j'écoutais pas en cours d'electrotech ?)

----------

## gbetous

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> les "vieux" modèles electromécaniques sont simples à utiliser

 

Au passage, attention à la conso instantanée des nouveaux compteurs. Le mien est pas bon du tout dans les petites valeurs (disons en dessous de 100W). Pour avoir déjà tout débranché (toutes les lignes du disjoncteur ouvertes) et ensuite branché ligne par ligne, dans différentes combinaisons, impossible d'arriver à trouver les conso par exemple de ma VMC (ordre de grandeur : 30W)

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Yoyo a l'air de mieux s'y connaitre, il pourra peut-être nous éclairer .

 Houla !!! je n'en connais pas forcément beaucoup plus que vous, mais j'ai déjà rencontré ce problème "d'unités" entre deux systèmes de mesures (utilisés par 2 personnes) : l'un donnait une valeur absolue et l'autre une valeur rms (moyennée). Et en courant alternatif biphasé le facteur pour passer de l'un à l'autre est de _racine de 2_ (soit 1.414 dans un sens et 0.707 dans l'autre). J'attirai juste votre attention sur le fait de vous accorder à ce niveau, sinon ça revient à comparer des mètres et des pouces : les deux sont des unités de longueur ...

@kopp : si mes souvenir sont bons, la puissance réactive s'exprime en V.A (Volts.Ampères) et les contrats EDF sur une consommation en V.A ne s'adressent pas aux particuliers. Et toujours de mémoire, il est possible de faire baisser la conso en V.A en ajoutant des éléments de type condensateurs (néons par exemple) : ils influent sur le cosinus phi (tout ça datant de quelques années et d'une matière pour laquelle je n'avais pas d'affinité particulière c'est à prendre avec des pincettes).

Enjoy !

----------

## Pixys

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp : si mes souvenir sont bons, la puissance réactive s'exprime en V.A (Volts.Ampères) et les contrats EDF sur une consommation en V.A ne s'adressent pas aux particuliers. Et toujours de mémoire, il est possible de faire baisser la conso en V.A en ajoutant des éléments de type condensateurs (néons par exemple) : ils influent sur le cosinus phi (tout ça datant de quelques années et d'une matière pour laquelle je n'avais pas d'affinité particulière c'est à prendre avec des pincettes).
> 
> Enjoy !

 

ouai c'est tout à fait ça, c'est enseigné en electrotech en IUT (entre autre, GEI, GMP... etc.)

----------

## anigel

Allez, pour en finir avec ce OFF (quoique...), je viens de tomber sur un article de matbe, qui testait il y a qq temps les nouveaux C2D en 45 nm. Ils ont aussi mesuré la consommation de ces configs "basse consommation", ça tombe à peu près sur les valeurs que j'évoquais. Ce qui est particulièrement intéressant, c'est de constater que la charge CPU influe peu sur ces valeurs : ce serait donc bien des valeurs réelles pour l'ensemble de la machine ? Les électrophiles : à vous le micro xD !

----------

## gbetous

Allez, j'ai craqué, j'ai commandé le mien. A l'heure qu'il est il est dans les mains de LaPoste   :Very Happy: 

EDIT : reçu ce samedi matin !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai craqué aussi, je devrais le recevoir au boulot dans la journée. Je sens que je vais pas être très productif une fois la bestiole entre mes mains (un peu comme le jour où on a reçu nos micro-mosquito au boulot   :Laughing:  ).

Par contre, je sais que je vais pas reter avec le Xandros bien longtemps, mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre dessus.

----------

## Temet

Me demande si je mettrais pas une Debian si j'en avais un.

Ca me parait la moins lourde binaire de nos jours.

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a, à ce jour, cinq distributions à partir desquelles sont nés des éditions spéciales Eee : Xubuntu, Debian, Gentoo, Fedora et Mandriva et FreeBSD. Autant partir de l'une d'entre elles.  DebianEeePC est basé sur Lenny (testing), je ne me vois pas compiler tout mon système sur une si petite machine, Mandreeeva doit certainement être remplie de logiciels propriétaires et il est impossible de faire fonctionner la webcam avec eeeBSD. Il reste eeeDora et eeeXubuntu. Personnellement j'opterais pour la seconde option en pensant qu'un bureau Xfce est quand même plus judicieux sur cette machine que Gnome (et puis j'aime bien aptitude...). Pour les liens, je vous renvoie à cet article de LinuxFR.

----------

## razer

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp : si mes souvenir sont bons, la puissance réactive s'exprime en V.A (Volts.Ampères)

 

C'est la puissance apparente qui s'exprime en VA

La puissance réactive s'exprime en VAR (Volts.Ampères Réactifs)

La puissance active en Watt

La puissance apparente est la somme vectorielle des 2 autres puissances. Puisque tu as raison concernant tout le reste, tu trouveras facilement qu'il s'agit alors d'appliquer pythagore pour avoir la puissance apparente.

----------

## dapsaille

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   
> 
> @kopp : si mes souvenir sont bons, la puissance réactive s'exprime en V.A (Volts.Ampères) 
> 
> C'est la puissance apparente qui s'exprime en VA
> ...

 

Houaaaaaaa c'est violent le samedi matin ca ^^..

Je comprend mieux pourquoi j'ai arrêté si tot l'école   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La puissance apparente est la somme vectorielle des 2 autres puissances. Puisque tu as raison concernant tout le reste, tu trouveras facilement qu'il s'agit alors d'appliquer pythagore pour avoir la puissance apparente.

 

très facilement visulisable à l'aide d'une représentation de Fresnel

----------

## Nitro_146

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Même avec un raptor ça peut dépendre de plein de chose (mes raptors veulent pas me sortir plus que 45Mo/s  ).

 

Houla, tu as un problème on dirait !

```
core2 pierre # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2376 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1188.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  250 MB in  3.02 seconds =  82.82 MB/sec
```

Et j'ai pas fait d'optimisations particulière.

C2D E6300 / DS4 / Raptor 74GB SATA / amd64 stable

----------

## nonas

Oui, je vais m'occuper de ça demain, pour le moment ils sont sur l'ICH5 de ma CM, je vais déjà essayer de mettre à jour le bios ensuite si ça n'arrange rien je les mettrai sur le contrôleur Promise (qui lui me sort 65Mo/s sur un autre disque SATA)

En fait j'ai toujours eu la flemme d'ouvrir le PC  :Embarassed: 

Espérons que les choses s'améliorent  :Smile: 

----------

## bi3l

Un petit tuto pour installer une gentoo binaire sur son Eee Pc: http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddnvvh8x_236fvcd7hgt

Critiques, améliorations, remarques et corrections sont les bienvenues.

----------

## VikingB

Un site (futur forum ? )dédié:

http://www.geeentoo.com/

----------

## kwenspc

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Critiques, améliorations, remarques et corrections sont les bienvenues.

 

Tu connais déjà le script mais je l'ai *enfin*  :Embarassed:   amélioré ici, pour la création du chroot. J'ai ajouté la création et lancement d'un script modifiable (<cible>/.chenvr/custom.sh) lorsqu'on entre dans le chroot, les commandes: 

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="\[\033[01;31m\]eeepc\[\033[01;34m\] \W #\[\033[00m\] "

```

Peuvent y être insérées. Ça fait déjà ça de moins à taper une fois entré dans le chroot. (On peut, de fait, pratiquement automatiser ce qu'on veut)

J'utilise aussi les stages 3 funtoo (qui sont une exacte mise à jour des stages gentoo, s'appuyant sur la version de l'arbre portage du moment, rien de plus)  mais ceux de gentoo peuvent toujours être utilisés bien entendu. Lest stage 3 funtoo évitent LA grosse maj du stage3 2007.0 de base.

----------

## bi3l

Ok, je rajoute asap un lien vers tes scripts !

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'utilise aussi les stages 3 funtoo (qui sont une exacte mise à jour des stages gentoo, s'appuyant sur la version de l'arbre portage du moment, rien de plus) mais ceux de gentoo peuvent toujours être utilisés bien entendu. Lest stage 3 funtoo évitent LA grosse maj du stage3 2007.0 de base.

 

En fait, comme c'est l'arbre portage du la machine hôte qui importe, on n'a pas besoin de se poser la question. Et puis on recompile tout de toute façon pour profiter des CFLAGS spécifiques et faire les paquets binaires.

----------

## nonas

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Oui, je vais m'occuper de ça demain, pour le moment ils sont sur l'ICH5 de ma CM, je vais déjà essayer de mettre à jour le bios ensuite si ça n'arrange rien je les mettrai sur le contrôleur Promise (qui lui me sort 65Mo/s sur un autre disque SATA)
> 
> En fait j'ai toujours eu la flemme d'ouvrir le PC 
> 
> Espérons que les choses s'améliorent 

 

Pas concluant (vive les nouvelles versions du BIOS qui se chient dessus  :Twisted Evil:  , heureusement qu'on peut downgrader, retour à la version d'origine), raptors sur le contrôleur promise : pas d'amélioration en perfs   :Rolling Eyes:  (comprend pas, je verrai ça un jour où j'aurai le courage, dans ... 2 ans)

----------

## gbetous

Pour revenir sur l'eeePC, j'utilise depuis le début (Xandros a dû survivre 1h à tout pêter   :Very Happy:  ) eeeXubuntu. Il faut reconnaître que ça marche très bien, et qu'après qques retouches (retouches qui seront insérées prochainement dans la distrib), on a tout qui marche : touches de fonctions (y compris allumage/extinction du wifi, double écran etc...).

Sous Xfce (que j'avais jamais utilisé auparavent en fait   :Embarassed:  ) ca marche du tonnerre !!!

Voilà, et pour dire les choses comme elles sont, j'ai pas trop le courage de me lancer dans une Gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Gniiiih, ya le HP Compaq 2133... écran 8,9", clavier "échelle" 95%... et port RJ45 Gigabit.... raaaaahhhh, je veux!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Et 5 fois le prix de l'eeePC quoi ^^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon j'ai passer l'eeepc sous eeeXubuntu aussi, ça marche pas trop mal, même avec compiz. Et bien franchement, je ne regrette pas mon achat, c'est très réactif pour une aussi petite machine, j'adoreee !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et 5 fois le prix de l'eeePC quoi ^^

 

Et surtout peut-être (quasi surement?) pas 100% compatible Linux comme peut l'être l'Eee-pc.

----------

## gglaboussole

z'avez de la chance les gars...moi j'arrive toujours pas à acheter le mien, c'est pas dispo, nulle part,  :Sad:  je vais tenter une boutique SFR...

----------

## Pixys

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> z'avez de la chance les gars...moi j'arrive toujours pas à acheter le mien, c'est pas dispo, nulle part,  je vais tenter une boutique SFR...

 

attention au prix, ya eu tentatives d'arnaques...

pour ma part, j'attends un peu, la prochaine version aura une puce wimax et un écran plus grand.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> z'avez de la chance les gars...moi j'arrive toujours pas à acheter le mien, c'est pas dispo, nulle part,  je vais tenter une boutique SFR...

 

Et attends t'es en France... ici en Finlande il est même pas encore sur le marché. Asus s'est totalement fait débordé par le succès (mérité).

----------

## Temet

Mine de rien, c'est un gros cadeau involontairement fait au libre de la part de Asus.

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois au contraire que c'était calculé. Ça fait aussi parti des raisons de leur succès. Quoi de mieux que de se mettre une bonne partie des "geeks" dans le marché? 

Avant tout ils vendent du matériel, pas du logiciel, c'est tout à fait dans leur intérêt que ce matériel soit utilisable avec ce qu'on veut.

----------

## Temet

Je suis d'accord sur le principe.

Je suis ptet un seul utilisateur, mais ce à quoi n'ont ptet pas encore pensé les commerciaux, c'est que grosso merdo je suis le conseillé en technologie de toute la famille et de mes potes. Et quand un pote m'a demandé des conseils pour un baladeur mp3, vous pouvez être certains que les premiers mots étaient : "Pas d'iPod!" (juste un exemple quoi).

----------

## gglaboussole

je suis tombé sur ce lien : http://wiki.archlinux.fr/install:eeepc

pour installer archlinux sur l'eeepc, au delà de la question du choix de la distirbution à mettre dessus j'y trouve qqch d'intéressant : le système de fichier non journalisé, en ext2, afin de gagner de la précieuse place.... celui qui a fait le tuto se passe même de swap mais du coup il faut oublier le "suspend".. 

J'espère pouvoir faire bientôt joujou avec...en tous cas calculé ou pas c'est vrai que c'est génial pour tous les utilisateurs du libre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deusexodus

La swap n'est pas présente car une dd ssd qui swap meure plus vite.

Je l'ai vu et malgré mon grand intéret (et oui j'étais très fan) je ne supporte pas le clavier. Déjà que je viens à peine de m'habituer à mon 15.4 pouces (1an et demi  :Very Happy: ) mais là c'est pas possible surtout pour une machine qui m'aurait juste servi à coder.

Par contre c'est sur asus à fait fort c'est impeccable et puis la xandros et facilement remplaçable maintenant (passage à debian sans heurt ou réinstallation de geeentoo  :Very Happy: )

Vivement une version un peu plus grande mais toujours bon marché -> oui les consommateurs sont emmer***t.

@+

----------

## SiOu

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   z'avez de la chance les gars...moi j'arrive toujours pas à acheter le mien, c'est pas dispo, nulle part,  je vais tenter une boutique SFR... 
> 
> attention au prix, ya eu tentatives d'arnaques...
> 
> pour ma part, j'attends un peu, la prochaine version aura une puce wimax et un écran plus grand.

 

Elle est pour quand cette prochaine version ?

----------

## Pixys

J'ai pas trouvé de date mais il semble bien qu'il y aura un eeePC avec un écran de 8.9 pouces de diagonale (1024x600) équipé d'une puce WiMax (donc la nouvelle plateforme d'Intel Menlow à faible consommation). Il aurait été vu au CES à Las Vegas.

----------

## Temet

HP a fait plus fort : écran 8.9" pour une résolution de 13??x768.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> HP a fait plus fort : écran 8.9" pour une résolution de 13??x768.

 

C'est quoi l'intérêt sur un si petit écran?

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> HP a fait plus fort : écran 8.9" pour une résolution de 13??x768.

 

 :Smile: 

à quel prix, c'est toujours la même histoire...

en attendant, Asus fait une énorme pub pour le monde GNU/Linux ce qui n'est pas plus mal.

----------

## Temet

Bah pas si cher en plus, de l'ordre de 600$.

Sachant que la coque est en Alu, tout ça... pas vilain non plus.

N'empêche, grâce à Asus, les trucs qui auraient couté 2000 dollars coutent 600 ...

Par contre, vu que le clavier fait 95% de la taille d'un vrai clavier, il doit être assez large quand même.

----------

## kwenspc

Je préfère encore acheter un eee-pc avec un linux qu'un hp-compaq avec vista.

----------

## Temet

Il me semble avoir lu que t'avais le choix de l'OS... à confirmer.

Moi aussi je préfère Asus hein, je dis juste que l'autre machine a l'air sympa aussi.

EDIT : http://mp3.generationmp3.com/2008/02/20/hp-annonce-son-umpc-2133

Dites pas du mal avant qu'il ait été testé quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Il me semble avoir lu que t'avais le choix de l'OS... à confirmer.
> 
> Moi aussi je préfère Asus hein, je dis juste que l'autre machine a l'air sympa aussi.
> 
> 

 

je crois que pour le moment il n'est vendu qu'avec la Xandros mais on peut faire le changement vers XP... 

aaaah les moutons embrigadés qui ne veulent même pas goûter l'herbe du prés d'à côté   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : http://mp3.generationmp3.com/2008/02/20/hp-annonce-son-umpc-2133
> 
> Dites pas du mal avant qu'il ait été testé quand même 
> 
> 

 

De tout façon ça sera toujours mieux qu'un MacBook Air...

EDIt: sinon ya quoi d'autre comme UMPC ?

----------

## Temet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Il me semble avoir lu que t'avais le choix de l'OS... à confirmer.
> 
> Moi aussi je préfère Asus hein, je dis juste que l'autre machine a l'air sympa aussi.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ouais ça c'est l'eeePC, je parlais du HP  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben bravo les gens, on poste un truc une page avant (c'était la veille...), on se prend une avalanche de baches comme si c'était son propre produit et qu'on avait vendu son âme à krosoft, et le lendemain, on lui trouve des qualités... celles là mêmes qui était sur le beau slide du lien?

La vache, vous vieillissez, les gens  :Razz: 

Et je continue de saliver sur le HP, quand bien même, parce que oui, c'est écrit vista OU linux (donc si vista s'installe, on peut penser qu'il est plus burné que l'eeePC), que c'est en alu avec un clavier "95%", un port 1Gb, et que l'écran est du 8,9. Et je dis rien de plus que ce que j'ai dit hier, mais va savoir, pitêtre aujourd hui ça passera mieux, vu que Temet a refait une piqûre de rappel  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Je l'ai vu et malgré mon grand intéret (et oui j'étais très fan) je ne supporte pas le clavier. Déjà que je viens à peine de m'habituer à mon 15.4 pouces (1an et demi ) mais là c'est pas possible surtout pour une machine qui m'aurait juste servi à coder.

 

Je confirme que pour coder, c'est pas du tout la machine idéale. Mais encore une fois, faut pas se tromper. Ce n'est pas, et ce ne sera jamais une station de travail, quel que soit le travail en question.

J'ai lu qquepart un bon résumé : si tu as une machine à la maison ET une machine au bureau et que tu cherches une solution réellement nomade pour le reste du temps, c'est surement ce qu'il te faut.

En tous cas c'est mon cas, et je suis enchanté du produit. Mine de rien, au delà de toutes les qualités classiques qu'on lui donne (bon, ok, avouons-le, sa première qualité est son prix   :Very Happy:  ), il a aussi pour lui d'etre un ultra-ultra portable. En réunion (ma première hier) c'est vraiment de la balle. Tout le monde sort son 15" de 4kg, et toi, avec ta petite merde... bin tu prends tes 3 notes comme tout le monde est c'est nickel. La housse que j'ai (kit LDLC) c'est une housse de DD portable (3"5). Donc pour ce volume, je trimbale mon ordi, son alim (taille ridicule également), et qques gadgets (clé bluetooth etc...). Au quotidien, c'est vraiment du bonheur un truc aussi petit.

Il a du coup les défauts de sa taille : un clavier pas génial (je tapes assez vite, et je rate bcp plus de touches qu'avec un clavier standard, et meme qu'avec un clavier de portable), et bien sur son affichage, qui empêche par exemple d'utiliser un traitement de texte digne de ce nom (OOo pour ne pas le citer)...

----------

## El_Goretto

Rooooohhh, qu'il est beau le medion (oui, je sais, sapux les écran glossy, mais bon, ils ont le temps de changer d'avis).

400 roros.

Le problème, c'est la dispo envisagée: noel. Argh!  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

l'EEE PC avec un écran de 8,9 pouces a été présenté au CEBIT et il disposerait vraisemblablement d'une résolution de 1024x600 ce qui sera beaucoup plus adapté à la navigation web, il aurait aussi 8Go de disque dur (toujours en SSD) et 1Go de ram...

Et si je ne me trompe pas, il gardera les mêmes dimensions...

Enjoy!!!

----------

## Temet

Moi j'ai lu jusqu'à 12 Go le SSD ^^

Et j'ai vu des photos sur le net avec les deux versions cote à cote :p

----------

## bi3l

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> l'EEE PC avec un écran de 8,9 pouces a été présenté au CEBIT et il disposerait vraisemblablement d'une résolution de 1024x600 ce qui sera beaucoup plus adapté à la navigation web, il aurait aussi 8Go de disque dur (toujours en SSD) et 1Go de ram...
> 
> Et si je ne me trompe pas, il gardera les mêmes dimensions...

 

Il aura 12Go de SSD et il sera un poil plus grand.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

apperement il serait livré qu'avec windows XP...

moi ça me gène pas, une licence xp gratuite, et de toute façon il le livreront jamais avec gentoo lol, bon faut espérer que les composants reste les même ou plutôt compatible avec linux à 100%

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> apperement il serait livré qu'avec windows XP...
> 
> 

 

C'est pas ce que j'ai lu. Il sera livré avec un sticker "Windows xp ready" mais toujours avec Xandros par défaut. Fin après c'est peut-être ma source qui est mauvaise.

----------

## Temet

S'il est livré avec XP, ça me gène énormément!

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.blogeee.net/2008/03/06/le-eeepc-900-uniquement-avec-windows-xp-dapres-asus-france/

“Nous venons d’apprendre, par la voix d’Asus France sur ce salon Cebit de Hanovre, que le futur EEE PC 900 ne sortirait qu’en version Windows XP seulement.”

je ne fais que colporter des infos que je vois passer...Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Thu Mar 06, 2008 3:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Erf, ben du coup le eepc perds alors tout son intérêt. 

Voyons voir le HP qui doit sortir bientôt...

----------

## Temet

Une idée sur le montant du chèque de M$?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/eee-PC-900-28192/

« les négociations avec Linux ont échoué. Attendez-vous à ne plus voir que des Eee PC sous Windows à l’avenir »

heu linux est devenu payant et windows gratuit ? enfin ils doivent pas parler d'argent...

----------

## Oupsman

Je ne savais pas que Linux était une société commerciale   :Rolling Eyes: 

A mon avis, cette annonce est du flan, Asus prend la température du marché, rien de plus. Pas besoin de s'affoler.

Oupsman, qui est bien tenté par un eeePC 701 sous Xandros.

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> S'il est livré avec XP, ça me gène énormément!

 

bah non... faut pas le prendre comme ça: pour moi ça sera une occasion de "foutre le bordel" dans le magasin en hurlant que la vente liée c'est parfaitement illégale et que si ils ne me remboursent pas l'XP qui est dessus ils vont entendre parler du pays...

Plus sérieusement, j'ai des doutes sur la véracité de cette info parce qu'à partir de juin 2008 Microsoft ne fournira plus d'XP OEM afin de pousser le consommateur vers Vista ça m'étonnerai qu'il fasse une exception juste pour l'EeePC

----------

## DuF

A mon avis c'est plus une version windows mobile que réellement XP, mais bon. En tout cas pour moi c'est la déception, le modèle 7 pouces me plaisait beaucoup, mais ma copine trouvait l'écran un poil trop petit. Avec l'annonce du 9 pouces ça devenait niquel, mais avec un windows dessus, c'est impossible...

J'espère qu'ils continueront à faire une version sans windows avec un linux spécifique ou sinon que d'autres marques feront des produits équivalents basés sur linux.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  ou sinon que d'autres marques feront des produits équivalents basés sur linux.

 

On peut donc rappeler les challenger connus (à vous de compléter la liste): HP et Medion.

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonjour.

Je me rajoute à la liste des futurs acquéreurs  d' EEPC..  :Very Happy: 

( quelques réserves encore à cause du tansfert de l'OS  depuis un autre PC si je veux enlever la xandros  )

 Je vois ça comme un gros PDA qui rentre malgré tout dans un sac à main..

Même si l'écran est  pourri par rapport à un laptop, c'est plus confortable pour moi qu'un PDA : ( problèmes de vue  et les claviers genre mobile, c'est bon  aussi ! )

Je suis étonnée que certains parlent de disque ;  il n'y en a pas ..à moins qu'ils l'aient bien caché..  :Very Happy:     c'est Système on Chip , comme  et l' OLPC avec un linux embarqué.

 J'ai eu l'occasion de lire que pour que l' OS tienne dans la ROM  ils utilisent  les librairies ( µlibc ) et les binutils de l'embarqué ( busybox ).. ainsi que les systèmes de fichiers pour des chips mémoire  ROM.  

C'est vraiment du mini OS .  Le processus de boot est aussi très différent  (et là je crois qu'il y a un problème aussi  parce que ce ne serait pas le Jtag standard par  port série ou USB pour charger l'OS depuis un autre PC..  mais un truc proprio..  )

 Puis pour faire l' OS , il faut recompiler un GCC avec la toolchain ( le jeu d'instructions  ) du processeur de l' EEPC.. sinon ça va jamais marcher  et je ne crois pas que Gentoo gère l' arch de ce processeur.. je ne sais pas encore ce que c'est comme arch.. 

 Donc dedans ce ne sera pas une Gentoo,  me si on utilise une gentoo pour le faire, comme ce n'est pas une vraie Xandros, mais uniquement basée sur Xandros.  On l'appelle comme on veut  puisqu'on le fait entièrement l'OS ( un peu à la LFS ) 

 L'intéret que j'y voyais  pour s'entraîner au  développement de systèmes embarqués,  est qu'avec un écran , c'est  moins cher  qu'une carte  embarquée nue. en ARM 9 ( rarement équipées d'interface VGA  sinon nues elles  atteignent le prix d'un portable bas de gamme ),  puis le look  est mieux qu'une glutte  électronique en coffret  std ou dans une boite Tupperware..

 Sinon il y a déjà des fous qui ont complètement kité le hard de l' EEPC : avec GSM GPS , bluetooth  des clés USB  dépiotées et raccordées directement.

http://beta.ivancover.com/wiki/index.php/Eee_PC_Internal_Upgrades

A la maison en second PC  on peut raccorder   un écran plus large ainsi qu'un vrai clavier , conseillé si on veut bosser avec .

 Je rève d'en faire une mini télé  déportée à poser sur ma table de nuit ( avec un diffusion en réseau  depuis le gros raccordé à la Live box..  ) et  d'en faire un "télé radio" réveil un peu plus "intelligent" que le mien..     Plus internet messagerie , et chat au lit ! lol !

 Mais un petit mac d'occase ( avec un  G3 , celui qui a un design un peu space multicolore ) d'occase c'est   encore moins cher 150 euros !!! ) par contre impossible  de le trimballer dans mon sac à main..

Jacqueline

----------

## kwenspc

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Puis pour faire l' OS , il faut recompiler un GCC avec la toolchain ( le jeu d'instructions  ) du processeur de l' EEPC.. sinon ça va jamais marcher  et je ne crois pas que Gentoo gère l' arch de ce processeur.. je ne sais pas encore ce que c'est comme arch.. 
> 
> 

 

Aucun soucis à avoir c'est du x86  :Smile: 

Par contre installer une Gentoo directement dessus ça va flinguer le bouzin: le SSD apprécie pas trop les taux de lecture/écriture à tire-larigot, et vu qu'une compile sous Gentoo ça utilise le disque à fond, même un distcc est à oublier.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je me rajoute à la liste des futurs acquéreurs  d' EEPC.. 
> 
> ( quelques réserves encore à cause du tansfert de l'OS  depuis un autre PC si je veux enlever la xandros  )
> ...

 

 Hahaha tu as feintée :p

 on t'attendais sur l'autre post :p

 concernant l'archi c'est .. du x86 :p celeron pour être exact donc point de toolchain barbare ou autres joyeusetées.

 Le connecteur jtag ? pour quoi faire il ne boote pas sur usb ?

EDIT = à moins que tu ne préfère cela : http://www.blogeee.net/2008/02/25/changez-le-processeur-de-votre-eeepc-pm-753-ulv-inside/Last edited by dapsaille on Fri Mar 07, 2008 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Bah si y a un disque, un SSD!

C'est juste pas un disque à plateaux.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT = à moins que tu ne préfère cela : http://www.blogeee.net/2008/02/25/changez-le-processeur-de-votre-eeepc-pm-753-ulv-inside/

 

C'te fake, tsss ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT = à moins que tu ne préfère cela : http://www.blogeee.net/2008/02/25/changez-le-processeur-de-votre-eeepc-pm-753-ulv-inside/ 
> 
> C'te fake, tsss ^^

 

 Pas si sur comme dit plus bas sur cette page .. j'ai bien 128 de ram dans ma xbox 

fait par un ami qui bosse sur des trucs bien plus fragiles que cela ..

 tout est faisable suffit d'en avoir les moyens matériels/financiers ^^

----------

## Jacqueline

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Hahaha tu as feintée :p
> 
>  on t'attendais sur l'autre post :p
> ...

 

Bin si c'est un Celeron  ... c'est plus rigolo du tout ..   :Very Happy: 

Puis si c'est pour s'emm..  encore avec un BIOS   ça n'en vaut pas la peine. 

Il n'y a plus que la boite qui est jolie  pour tenir l'écran..

Si qqun  crame son EEPC je le lui rachète :  pour la boite    :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Hahaha tu as feintée :p
> 
>  on t'attendais sur l'autre post :p
> ...

 

Rhaaaaaaa ...

 Tu cherches vraiment à compliquer la chose :p

 Suis étonné pour uclib dans le sens ou ce sont des libs pour cpu sans mmu il me semble hors celeron = mmu ....

----------

## Jacqueline

Très honnètement , je lorgnais  sur l' EEPC  sous l'angle  d'une  application  concrète de Linux embarqué, avec d'autres "arch"  que x86 pour le fun ( parce que j'ai passé quelques mois sur ce sujet ) et pour ne pas  avoir  à faire de soudures ni de boitier,  n'ayant plus  de labo à disposition,  et ça faisait un machin propre pas trop cher pour une appli domestique...   

Mais c'est raté .. 

Puis une carte avec un BIOS, je ne sais pas gérer.. et pas la peine de balancer 300 € pour avoir un gros PDA ou un mauvais laptop..  Autant acheter un vrai portable d'occasion si c'est pour avoir un céleron.. lol !

Mais c'est bien que vous en parliez ici. je suis fixée.. sur l' EEPC.   A dégagé !!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.blogeee.net/2008/03/10/le-futur-du-eeepc-par-jerry-shen-89-et-10-pouces-diamondville-et-beaucoup-daccessoires/

 *Quote:*   

> Si une version du EeePC 900 en 8Go SSD est bien annoncée sous XP à 399€, une version 12 ou 20Go sous linux serait annoncée conjointement pour le même tarif.

 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ainsi équipé, le EeePC ferait un énorme bond en performance avec un processeur ayant beaucoup plus de répondant : 1.6Ghz avec un FSB à 533Mhz. 512 Ko de cache, pour une dépense thermique de 3,5 petits watts. Cela pourrait sous entendre une meilleure autonomie, de meilleures performances pour la machine (et donc l’extension de ses champs d’application) ainsi qu’un système de dissipation 100% passif.
> 
> 

 

YEAH !! Vous me mettrez ça avec un SSD de 20 Go SVP 

/me qui commence à soulever le bureau sans les mains

----------

## gbetous

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  J'ai eu l'occasion de lire que pour que l' OS tienne dans la ROM  ils utilisent  les librairies ( µlibc ) et les binutils de l'embarqué ( busybox ).. ainsi que les systèmes de fichiers pour des chips mémoire  ROM.  

 

Non ! Tu y mets strictement ce que tu veux, une Ubuntu standard si tu veux !

Dans 4Go on arrive encore à mettre un OS complet de nos jours   :Wink: 

L'eeePC est strictement un PC standard, avec des spécifications un peu basses, certes, mais il est 100% compatible avec tout !

Ce n'est pas une station de travail, que ce soit ou boulot ou à la maison. Il faut le savoir. Par contre c'est une excellente solution nomade. Quand je vois dans les réunions tout le monde débouler avec son 15" de 4kg pour prendre 3 notes, je ne regrette en rien mon eeePC   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ainsi équipé, le EeePC ferait un énorme bond en performance avec un processeur ayant beaucoup plus de répondant : 1.6Ghz avec un FSB à 533Mhz. 512 Ko de cache, pour une dépense thermique de 3,5 petits watts. Cela pourrait sous entendre une meilleure autonomie, de meilleures performances pour la machine (et donc l’extension de ses champs d’application) ainsi qu’un système de dissipation 100% passif.
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

Pas facile de lire le fofo avec l'écran de traviol, je confirme ^^

----------

## Untux

 *Oupsman-quote wrote:*   

> ... ainsi qu’un système de dissipation 100% passif.

 

Euh, du coup il sera totalement silencieux le truc ? Rien qui rotationne dedans ?... Vous allez finir par me filer la fièvre acheteuse  :Neutral: 

EDIT: En plus, avec chenvr+syndgen de kwenspc, ça va être trop izi de lui coller une Gentoo "light"... ça y est... les premiers symptomes...

----------

## gbetous

 *Untux wrote:*   

> Euh, du coup il sera totalement silencieux le truc ? Rien qui rotationne dedans ?...

 

En fait il y a un tout petit ventilateur cpu qui se met en marche quand ca commenjce à chauffer. Et on l'entend si on tend l'oreille. Dans un environnement normalement bruyant (conversation) on n'entend strictement rien.

Sinon en effet c'est du 100% silicium   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

[quote="gbetous"] *Untux wrote:*   

> Euh, du coup il sera totalement silencieux le truc ? Rien qui rotationne dedans ?...

 

En fait il y a un tout petit ventilateur cpu qui se met en marche quand ca commence à chauffer. Et on l'entend si on tend l'oreille. Dans un environnement normalement bruyant (conversation) on n'entend strictement rien.

Sinon à l'allumage par exemple et pendant un bon moment (dizaines de minutes selon l'utilisation), silence strict !

----------

## Untux

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   Euh, du coup il sera totalement silencieux le truc ? Rien qui rotationne dedans ?... 
> 
> En fait il y a un tout petit ventilateur cpu qui se met en marche quand ca commence à chauffer. Et on l'entend si on tend l'oreille. Dans un environnement normalement bruyant (conversation) on n'entend strictement rien.
> 
> Sinon à l'allumage par exemple et pendant un bon moment (dizaines de minutes selon l'utilisation), silence strict !

 

Oui mais, là tu me parles du modèle actuel, n'est-il point ? Moi je causais du futur : celui sur lequel on ne pourra mettre ses oreilles que dans quelques mois. J'aimerais que le silence strict soit constant et pas juste transitoire :]

----------

## Jacqueline

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ! Tu y mets strictement ce que tu veux, une Ubuntu standard si tu veux !
> 
> Dans 4Go on arrive encore à mettre un OS complet de nos jours  
> ...

 

 Bon merci de l'info  gbetous .

 Pôur  mon "radio TV chat " réveil il a encore ses chances.. 

Merci 

Jacqueline

----------

## gbetous

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Pôur  mon "radio TV chat " réveil il a encore ses chances.. 

 

Oui, sans hésiter, pour peu que tu es un tel budget a y mettre bien sûr. Au passage, j'ai essayé un tuner TNT que j'ai, en USB2. Niveau puissance, il est nickel, en plain écran la TNT est parfaitement fluide, le son synchronisé.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Un EEE PC à écran tactile http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Eee-PC-touchscreen-28522/

avec peut être un GPS embarqué...

EDIT: http://www.clubic.com/actualite-130234-asus-eee-pc-tactiles-gps.html

EDIT 2: http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/asus-autonomie-eee-28526/ EEE PC livré avec une batterie de 4 400 mAh au lieu de la 5 200 mAh

----------

